# Miley Cyrus Hair Color Help



## bella_and_divin (Dec 31, 2009)

I really like Miley Cyrus hair in her Party In The USA music video. Does anybody have any idea what color it is. To me looks like a reddish brown with honey or golden highlights. Sorta like this picture








Thanks for your help in advance


----------

